# dog hole plugs?



## Dinnersnack (Jan 14, 2012)

i'm designing a "real" work bench. I'm making the top a torsion box design with dog holes in it.

I use my bench for everything so it gets dirty and constantly has small parts on it. Anyone come up with an inexpensive way to plug the dog holes when not in use, so i don't end up filling them up with junk?

I've thought about turning plugs but i can see them getting stuck and then how do i get them out without having to use tools or screws (as handles)

Any and all actual or theoretical ideas welcome.

Thanks,
JD


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I use plugs like you describe and poke a sharp awl in the top to lift them out. Haven't had one get stuck yet. The awl will stick in the end grain pretty well if you make your plugs from a softer wood like pine or fir. If one does get stuck I plan to just run a screw in and pull it out.


----------



## handi (Mar 31, 2006)

The dog holes in my bench are drilled through so dust and chips don't collect. I don't bother with plugs, but if you counterbore the dog holes slightly you could turn some plugs with a wider cap so they do not fall through. Then if needed you could push them up from below.

Ralph


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

does your bench need to be flush when your dealing with small parts?

Otherwise make mushroom plugs


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

Just make more bench dogs and fill the holes with bench dogs. Here are a few examples.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/59130

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/56298


----------



## Dinnersnack (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the ideas. I'll have to post some pics when I'm finished with it.

-JD


----------

